# Looking For Inspiration



## Mr. Happymoose (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi folks, in a few months I'll be looking to get a new watch and I was wondering what the sort of options were. I'll have Â£200 or so to spend and I'm looking for a military/miltary style watch. At the moment I'm eyeing up theTraser Commander P6506 as the sort of thing I'm after but I was wondering if there was anything less obvious out there that I may have missed. At this moment in time, it really needs to be a quartz movement for accuracy's sake and definitely needs to be easily readable day and all hours of the night but other than that I'd love to know what other options there are that I haven't found.

Many thanks in advance for any help and advice


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

I've got that one! Actually mine also has the 24 hour markings on the dial which I think makes it a bit busy for my tastes. When it needs a new battery I'll send it off to h3 watches who said they could swap the dial out as well. Other than that its a great watch - really accurate quartz and a sapphire crystal, as its titanium its also very light.

Another nice one is the PRS-10 but that one doesn't have tritium tubes.


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

Take a look at the new RLT48 'Navigator' quartz. Superb spec for the money at half your budget. If I were you, I'd snap up one of these babies while you can - there aren't all that many being made. You also get a watch with 'RLT Watch Co. ENGLAND' on the dial. How cool is that?


----------



## Mr. Happymoose (Sep 13, 2008)

- Baz - said:


> Take a look at the new RLT48 'Navigator' quartz. Superb spec for the money at half your budget. If I were you, I'd snap up one of these babies while you can - there aren't all that many being made. You also get a watch with 'RLT Watch Co. ENGLAND' on the dial. How cool is that?


Hmm...the RLT does indeed look very smart. My only real issue with it would be that the hour settings on the face don't seem to have luminous markers which is something I find rather irritating at night. The bezel seems to have markers, but as that moves round it could become a bit misleading. However, at half the price as you say, it is still very tempting


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

Mr. Happymoose said:


> Hmm...the RLT does indeed look very smart. My only real issue with it would be that the hour settings on the face don't seem to have luminous markers which is something I find rather irritating at night. The bezel seems to have markers, but as that moves round it could become a bit misleading. However, at half the price as you say, it is still very tempting


There are small luminous markings at each hour and Superluminova on the hands IIRC. And the bezel only turns if you move it!!

Sorry. Not trying to flog this watch on Roy's behalf (he doesn't need me for that), but any watch purchase is usually a compromise. Still, for the money, I don't think you'll find anything to beat it. And you still have a hundred quid to put towards your NEXT watch...

Good luck in your search. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Mr. Happymoose said:


> Traser Commander


I have one. Very good watch for the money. Only thing the origional bracelet isnt very comfy. Makes a great beater!


----------

